# tivo2go on edge



## techpro2004

I am relativity new to tivo but have been using cablecards for many years. A few months back, I purchased a bolt vox however live tv kept freezing on me. When the new edge was released, I jumped onboard and returned my old bolt vox. Overall the edge has been great except for one major problem. I usually use kmttg to pull my recordings onto my plex server and then use the plex app on the tivo to play them back as my library is much larger than 2tb due to my previous cablecard solution. I also use mcebuddy to re-encode the .tivo files to h265/mp4. My problem is every time I try to download my recordings from my tivo, it crashes and reboots. I have tried both kmttg and using firefox to connect to the https://<tivo ip> web page but no luck. I was wondering if there was a work around for this. I was also wondering if it was just my box or if it is a issue for others. In any event, I am happy to be a part of this new community and glad to be rid of my other 3 tuner cablecard solution that will remain nameless.


----------



## rsfischman

Same issue.. ANy attempts to download files directly from the Edge cause it to reboot. However there are several comments floating around, particularly in the "Issues" thread that Tivo2Go transfers aren't supported and may not be.


----------



## KevTech

This issue is listed in the first post: EDGE - Issues we're tracking



TiVo_Ted said:


> 4. TiVo-to-Go transfers from Edge to a PC are not working. We are still investigating what may be happening here, but TTG is not technically a supported feature so I'm not sure when/if there will be a fix for this one.


----------



## techpro2004

Thanks for the prompt replys, On a side note the android app throws an error when trying to stream live tv (does not reboot) so maybe they are related. I really hope this gets fixed. The ability to back up my recordings is one of the main reasons that I left my old cablecard device. 2 tb will not last me long.


----------



## techpro2004

something else that I find odd. My edge has the same mak key as my bolt vox and the service on the bolt vox was canceled long before the edge got here. They have never been on my network at the same time. Is this normal?


----------



## rsfischman

techpro2004 said:


> Thanks for the prompt replys, On a side note the android app throws an error when trying to stream live tv (does not reboot) so maybe they are related. I really hope this gets fixed. The ability to back up my recordings is one of the main reasons that I left my old cablecard device. 2 tb will not last me long.


I'm having this same issue across both iOS and android devices. If you try and stream a pre-recorded show does that work?


----------



## techpro2004

Unfortunately, I get the same error.


----------



## rsfischman

techpro2004 said:


> Unfortunately, I get the same error.


That's the same problem I'm having. Interestingly enough, its also on an account that previously had a Bolt VOX on it.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

All boxes on the same account should share the same MAK. We are tracking the TTG issue where transfers to a PC cause the Edge to restart. I'm still trying to see whether we will be able to fix TTG, or just fix the reboot.


----------



## Mikeguy

techpro2004 said:


> Thanks for the prompt replys, On a side note the android app throws an error when trying to stream live tv (does not reboot) so maybe they are related. I really hope this gets fixed. The ability to back up my recordings is one of the main reasons that I left my old cablecard device. 2 tb will not last me long.


I would love to see this issue fixed. Sadly, I note that when TE4 first came out and it eliminated the ability of PC -> TiVo box transfers, that was noted by TiVo (once attention was called to the issue here) and was put on the list of things (possibly) to look at, but likewise as an unknown as to whether it would/could get fixed, and it hasn't been.


----------



## Joe3

Mikeguy said:


> I would love to see this issue fixed. Sadly, I note that when TE4 first came out and it eliminated the ability of PC -> TiVo box transfers, that was noted by TiVo (once attention was called to the issue here) and was put on the list of things (possibly) to look at, but likewise as an unknown as to whether it would/could get fixed, and it hasn't been.


The one thing I can remember in file saving, I always heard, you have to backup your files if you don't want to lose them to a failed hard drive. This is a must for any personal storage device. It really would be beneficial to play by this simple fundamental rule of storage management.


----------



## techpro2004

Please fix the tivo2go feature. With out it, I may have to get rid of my edge. That other company does not even have a cablecard tuner on the market anymore. Then i will have to go back to boxes from my cable company and will have to use their router and knock out half of my wired network. Not to mention my router is more secure than theirs. TIVO YOU ARE MY LAST HOPE.


----------



## techpro2004

Not sure if this is allowed here but I am offering a $100 bounty to tivo_ted to have tivo2go transfers between my pc and tivo edge working on my tivo by monday


----------



## Joe3

techpro2004 said:


> Not sure if this is allowed here but I am offering a $100 bounty to tivo_ted to have tivo2go transfers between my pc and tivo edge working on my tivo by monday


I'll double that to $200 if he offers that option to everyone.

Do I hear $250?


----------



## techpro2004

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Scott Willett

Back in the Tivo world after venturing off into DirecTV land for several years (although our bedroom unit is a DirecTivo receiver). Cutting the cord and bought the new Edge to use with my OTA. Love the interface so far. Disappointed with the inability to get streaming or downloads to work (I am assuming that is the same as Tivo2Go). I have tried to stream to ios, ipad, and my mac. I was able to download a show to ipad but it wont play back. I spent about an hour on the phone with tech support yesterday and after making me go through a lot of reboots, reloading of apps, etc - they informed me that there is a known issue and that they are working on it. No timeframe given. Guess I am not the only one with this issue. Hope it gets resolved because it is one of the reasons I bought this unit.


----------



## rsfischman

According to Tivo Ted, they believe they have the issue figured out and are starting to deploy the fix for it. BUt yeah, bunch of us have the issue.


----------



## techpro2004

Wow, where did he post that? Thanks


----------



## rsfischman

I had PM'd him about the problem last week when I had it after setting up the Edge... He let me know yesterday late afternoon that they think they've identified the problem and were starting to roll out the fix. I'm giving it a couple days and then trying again.


----------



## techpro2004

Awesome. Not that I am impatient but how do I get tivo to push the update to me now. I am happy to provide feedback to tivo.


----------



## rsfischman

No idea.. That's why I'm waiting


----------



## techpro2004

Thanks anyway.


----------



## philslc

My new Edge OTA will not stream my recorded shows to the Tivo app on my Android phone or Ipad. My Bolt works okay.


----------



## techpro2004

Any update?


----------



## rsfischman

I haven't had any success since getting the message from Tivo_Ted that they believed they fixed the issue. I can only use online.tivo.com within the house. Any apps or out of home streaming fails still.


----------



## rsfischman

I still haven't seen any change in status. About ready to give up on TiVo and go back to the Comast X1 system since being able to stream/download to my mobile devices is a big feature I use.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo

Hell. I can't stream on or off my home network. All I get is an error. (With Edge AND my Roamio Pro).

Are there any ports on my router I need to open or forward or something for the Tivo's?


----------



## philslc

philslc said:


> My new Edge OTA will not stream my recorded shows to the Tivo app on my Android phone or Ipad. My Bolt works okay.


Today, streaming is working on my Android and Ipad.


----------



## techpro2004

Tivo2go still does not work for me, but I found a workaround. I took an old pc I had lying around, installed a colossus 2 in it and connected it to a mini (not vox). I can now record to my pc and stream remotely using emby/npvr. I used an old usb-uirt for channel changes. It even works with copy-once channels like hbo.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo

I saw today that my Edge had been updated (21.9.2.1.v8-USM-12-D6F), it was "v5". So I went ahead and tried to stream and it's working (on AND off my home network). Even my Roamio Pro is now working, I haven't been able to stream from my Roamio Pro almost since I got it (on or off my home network.)


----------



## techpro2004

Tivo online also works for me, however that is not the issue. The problem is tivo2go (kmttg) That is still not working.


----------



## techpro2004

I think we are in trouble. I just recieved the following email from tivo.

Thank you for reporting this issue with TiVo Desktop. The feature that allows your videos to be transferred from your DVR to your PC is no longer compatible or supported. We apologize for the inconvenience.



An alternative method to watching videos from your PC on your TiVo is to use a third party application, Plex. The Plex app enables TiVo users to stream video, music and photos from their computer or network-attached storage (NAS) device.



TiVo also offers great ways to transfer and watch recorded content from your TiVo on your other devices. You can watch your favorite shows on your PC using TiVo Online and on the go using your smartphone or tablet with the TiVo App for mobile devices. Click on these links to learn more information on our mobile applications and TiVo Online.

TiVo_Ted can you do anything about this. Thanks


----------



## bobfrank

techpro2004 said:


> I think we are in trouble. I just recieved the following email from tivo.
> 
> Thank you for reporting this issue with TiVo Desktop. The feature that allows your videos to be transferred from your DVR to your PC is no longer compatible or supported. We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> An alternative method to watching videos from your PC on your TiVo is to use a third party application, Plex. The Plex app enables TiVo users to stream video, music and photos from their computer or network-attached storage (NAS) device.
> 
> TiVo also offers great ways to transfer and watch recorded content from your TiVo on your other devices. You can watch your favorite shows on your PC using TiVo Online and on the go using your smartphone or tablet with the TiVo App for mobile devices. Click on these links to learn more information on our mobile applications and TiVo Online.
> 
> TiVo_Ted can you do anything about this. Thanks


One of the "features" of TE4 or Hydra is the inability to transfer video files from your PC to the Tivo. The Edge only runs TE4 with no option to move to TE3. It is unlikely at this point that Tivo will reinstate that ability in TE4. This is one of many, reasons many of have elected to stay with TE3.


----------



## LarryAtHome

bobfrank said:


> It is unlikely at this point that Tivo will reinstate that ability in TE4..


And how much longer before this "feature" is added to all models using TE4, or until users want a certain feature or app so have to use TE4.


----------



## bobfrank

LarryAtHome said:


> And how much longer before this "feature" is added to all models using TE4, or until users want a certain feature or app so have to use TE4.


Right now the ability to transfer from your PC to the Tivo is unavailable in any Tivo running TE4. It's still allowed for any Tivo running TE3.

If a user, like me, who is on TE3 absolutely feels they need a feature only available in TE4, they will have to give up the ability to transfer videos from their PC to the Tivo.

A work around would be to keep a spare Tivo running TE3 and upload the video to it. Then to a Tivo to Tivo transfer to the Tivo running TE4.


----------



## KENL

When TIVO forces everybody to upgrade (really a downgrade) to TE4 and the transfer features have not been added then I'm done with TIVO. Have used a TIVO for many years, hate to loose it but it's obvious they don't care about long term customers. I'll never buy an Edge without the transfer features. So I'll just use a Verizon cable box, at least I'll be able to watch media recorded other cable boxes in my house and have 'On Demand' available.


----------



## bobfrank

KENL said:


> When TIVO forces everybody to upgrade (really a downgrade) to TE4 and the transfer features have not been added then I'm done with TIVO. Have used a TIVO for many years, hate to loose it but it's obvious they don't care about long term customers.


Agree almost fully. If I'm forces to downgrade (and I've been calling it this all along) to TE4 I won't quit using my existing Tivos because the TE4 UI isn't any worse than the cable company DVR and I've already paid for lifetime on the Tivo. However, There will be no reason for me to buy another Tivo since the UI and other features will no longer be better than the cable company DVR.


----------



## ajwees41

techpro2004 said:


> I think we are in trouble. I just recieved the following email from tivo.
> 
> Thank you for reporting this issue with TiVo Desktop. The feature that allows your videos to be transferred from your DVR to your PC is no longer compatible or supported. We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> An alternative method to watching videos from your PC on your TiVo is to use a third party application, Plex. The Plex app enables TiVo users to stream video, music and photos from their computer or network-attached storage (NAS) device.
> 
> TiVo also offers great ways to transfer and watch recorded content from your TiVo on your other devices. You can watch your favorite shows on your PC using TiVo Online and on the go using your smartphone or tablet with the TiVo App for mobile devices. Click on these links to learn more information on our mobile applications and TiVo Online.
> 
> TiVo_Ted can you do anything about this. Thanks


they stopped supporting Tivo desktop, but there are 3rd party apps that still work the current issue is only on Tivo Edge


----------



## LarryAtHome

ajwees41 said:


> the current issue is only on Tivo Edge


How long until this code finds its way into all TE4 TiVo's


----------



## ajwees41

LarryAtHome said:


> How long until this code finds its way into all TE4 TiVo's


hopefully never


----------



## LarryC1116

I bought an Edge to replace my Roamio thinking it'd stream better, but I might just send it back (argh)


----------



## techpro2004

Or you could just do as I did. I put a colossus 2 card and a usb-uirt in a old pc installed npvr and emby and connected it to a old mini. I can record and stream everything now.


----------



## KENL

Nice idea but it seems that TIVO should accommodate their users, and not remove existing features, alter all they want $499 for their new box. The only reason I use TIVO is because my Roamio box works with pyTivo. Otherwise it would be cheaper to rent a DVR from my cable company.


----------



## MicahSD1

techpro2004 said:


> Or you could just do as I did. I put a colossus 2 card and a usb-uirt in a old pc installed npvr and emby and connected it to a old mini. I can record and stream everything now.


Do you have same rough instructions on how you got all of that setup? I ended up keeping my Edge (was going to send it back within 30-days and really should've), so now I'm getting close to capacity and looking to offload/archive some of it's content.


----------



## techpro2004

It is actually quite simple. I purchased a old style mini from weaknees and breakout cables. I setup the mini as normal connected it to the colossus 2 card installed drivers and software from hauppauge web site, installed nextpvr and set it up using usbuirtsend.exe and schedules direct installed emby and nextpvr plugin. It is that simple. btw, if you are running windows 10, you may need to roll your own drivers for the usb-uirt. You will also need a semi-decent gpu for transcoding. I use a quadro p400

edit: I forgot to mention, I also use mcebuddy and comskip to remove commercials


----------



## techpro2004

I received a update recently (21.9.7.v3-USM-12-D6F) and now tivo2go appears to be working. Thanks Tivo. There is a catch. I get a lot of video corruption issues when using a ps download. ts works fine Yay. I am using the latest version of kmttg. I have not tried pytivo.


----------



## dgoto

techpro2004 said:


> I received a update recently (21.9.7.v3-USM-12-D6F) and now tivo2go appears to be working. Thanks Tivo. There is a catch. I get a lot of video corruption issues when using a ps download. ts works fine Yay. I am using the latest version of kmttg. I have not tried pytivo.


what is this update for, software or firmware? Where is it available and do I work wit TiVo desktop or pytivo software?


----------



## Dan203

dgoto said:


> what is this update for, software or firmware? Where is it available and do I work wit TiVo desktop or pytivo software?


He's referring to the software version on the TiVo itself.

I was contacted a few months ago and they said they were attempting to get this to work and asked if I'd help. I said yes, but then never heard back. Turns out the person who contacted me left the company just a couple days later. Glad to see they still pushed through and got it to work.

FYI the corruption detection in my pyTivo only works on TS files not PS. So if you're getting corrupt PS files pyTivo Desktop will not report them. (no other TiVos have had issues with PS)


----------



## MicahSD1

techpro2004 said:


> I received a update recently (21.9.7.v3-USM-12-D6F) and now tivo2go appears to be working. Thanks Tivo. There is a catch. I get a lot of video corruption issues when using a ps download. ts works fine Yay. I am using the latest version of kmttg. I have not tried pytivo.


I've been using KMTTG with my Edge and it's been working real well for downloading videos.


----------



## dgoto

MicahSD1 said:


> I've been using KMTTG with my Edge and it's been working real well for downloading videos.


Excuse this stupid question but is this an app or used with pytivo or tvdesktop? WhenI download to my windows pc where do I install to assist in moving TiVo files to my pc for editing? Thanks


----------



## dgoto

Dan203 said:


> He's referring to the software version on the TiVo itself.
> 
> I was contacted a few months ago and they said they were attempting to get this to work and asked if I'd help. I said yes, but then never heard back. Turns out the person who contacted me left the company just a couple days later. Glad to see they still pushed through and got it to work.
> 
> FYI the corruption detection in my pyTivo only works on TS files not PS. So if you're getting corrupt PS files pyTivo Desktop will not report them. (no other TiVos have had issues with PS)


Excuse this stupid question but is this an app or used with pytivo or tvdesktop? WhenI download to my windows pc where do I install to assist in moving TiVo files to my pc for editing? Thanks


----------



## LarryAtHome

There are 4 different programs, (KMTTG, PYTIVO, PYTIVO Desktop, TIVO Desktop) each of these programs can transfer the recordings from your TiVo to the Windows PC. You only need to install one of them to transfer the recordings. Each of these have different features.


----------



## Dan203

dgoto said:


> Excuse this stupid question but is this an app or used with pytivo or tvdesktop? WhenI download to my windows pc where do I install to assist in moving TiVo files to my pc for editing? Thanks


It's a self contained version if pyTivo that is packaged in an easy to run tray app and includes a mich more user friendly UI. It's free. Just download here...

pyTivo Desktop


----------



## dgoto

LarryAtHome said:


> There are 4 different programs, (KMTTG, PYTIVO, PYTIVO Desktop, TIVO Desktop) each of these programs can transfer the recordings from your TiVo to the Windows PC. You only need to install one of them to transfer the recordings. Each of these have different features.


So all of these programs work with tivo edge allowing tivo files transfer to Pc?

Thanks


----------



## LarryAtHome

They all use the same way to access the recordings on your TiVo, so all should work fine. I do not have an EDGE, but a Bolt. But others have stated that the Edge transfers now work. I was holding off getting an Edge until the transfers work. Now holding off until the boarders open up again.


----------

